# Eggnog - Low fat version



## smokeguy (Jan 22, 2010)

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]In honor of WilliamZanzinger returning to SMF I thought I'd post this to welcome him back, since the original recipe and idea came from him! [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]This eggnog only has 105 calories per 8 oz serving! Before the booze of course.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




[/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]You start with 4 cups of fat-free milk and add 1 package of fat-free vanilla instant pudding. Get a good brand and not the bargain type since it's all about good taste and the pudding is the star attraction.[/font]
[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]Add 1.5 tsp of nutmeg. Whisk it all together and wait a couple of minutes for it to thicken up some. That's right, no eggs are hurt in the making of this drink. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



[/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]Now for the record, I prefer my nog without the liquor added...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and like it just as a drink, but I'm willing to take some trade-offs on taste to calories and fat right about now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. While it's not quite the same thing, it's very good and will be our nog of choice from now on. It's got a good color since it was mixed with nutmeg, and the pudding thickens it up. It's got to be COLD though, and it needs to be slurped up within the day for the best quality.[/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]Here's what it looked like, with a bit more nutmeg added to the top.[/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]Cheers![/font]
[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif][/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]




[/font]


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 22, 2010)

Fantastic photo, almost has an Andy Worhol feel to it. I feel like im decending INTO the nog!!


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 23, 2010)

Drool...Drool...Drool

I held back this year on the Nog due to the waistline already at maximum capacity. 
This will definetly be on my menu for next year.
Thanks!


----------



## gnubee (Jan 23, 2010)

In our area each December there is available from the Dutchman's Dairy egg nog to die for. Its a bit pricey but well worth it. Then Jan 1st it disappears till next year. I have for years tried many many times to duplicate that eggnog with no success.

Then this year as I was tasting it and thinking about the recipe, got a rush of blood to my head and decided to try something. I got out the magic bullet and poured 1 cup milk, 1 egg, sugar to taste, pinch of nutmeg freshly grated on top add some butterscotch ice cream topping. Zip 15 seconds or so on the magic bullet and Viola! That's it! *Butterscotch flavouring! *It is exactly like the Dutchmans Dairy's nog.

Who'd a thunk it??? 

For an extra kick....... I know this sounds wrong....... Heat it up carefully in the nuker till its hot then sip it slowly, trust me on this one, Nog tastes even better Hot than cold with or without booze in it.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the recipes guys. My future son in law had me try nog with Kahlua in it this past Christmas.  That one can get away from ya if you aren't careful.


----------

